# Zymol Carbon Wax compared to Zymol Titanium Glaze ?



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

It has been a few years since I used any Zymol, switched from Zymol Titanium after finding P21s, the Zymol would probably out have out lasted the P21s, but looks wise there was nothing much in it, durability never came into it as I was a once a week waxer back then!

Has anyone used both Titanium and Carbon? if so how do they compare to in looks and durability, does it bead as tightly, any one got pictures of either on a Black car?

I am not really that tempted to go back to the Titanium but the Carbon is a consideration as it is in the same price bracket as Souveran. I am guessing that Carbon will outlast the Souveran, but need to know what it looks like before I spend out money on it.

Wax will be getting used on my own car which is garaged pretty much 24/7 but am now looking for a good winter wax for those times it will go out. Current waxes (purely for beauty over a sealant base) is alternate layers off Nattys Blue/Souveran.



















Last years winter wax was #16 - am I better off sticking with that or trying the Zymol?

To help you out comparisons wise on the Zymol Carbon and Titanium, I am alreay a carnuba whore, so I have these already have and have used all the below if it helps you out, and will be going on a metallic black car.

P21s
Blitz
#16
#26
Clearkote Carnuba Moose Wax
Souveran
Nattys
Nattys Blue
A1 Speed Wax
CG 50/50 ( on order )

Cheers

Rich


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

well i use zymol japon which is basically the same as carbon, im impressed with the durabilty of about 3-4 weeks in city traffic before beading lets up. TBH i didnt notice much more durability from the titanium when i borrowed some maybe a tad better. But the carbon is much easy to work with.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Paul, looks wise how does it compare with other waxes you have used, and the look of the Titanium?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

hmm out of harly wax, xxx, megs,japon,and various other i think in respect japon and the titanium give better durabilty and shine than the others ive used. Weather it worth the extra £30 odd quid over carbon and the like im not sure, my japon is wonderfully easy to put on with a foam pad while the titanium recommends hand application. If i was buying id pay for carbon myself but if you want titanium as a xmas pressie get that


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks again Paul - I used to apply the Titanium with a foam hand pad and would do the same again, promised myself that I would not pay more than 50 quid any more on a pot of wax so I may have to try the Carbon, though I will see if I can find someone that will get me some expensive wax for crimbo!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich - long time no see mate!!!

I'll keep this short & sweet matey - Carbon gives a better finish than Souveran IMHO. I've used both pretty extensively and also finished a Z4 panel with Carbon at the C&S open day - metallic black kinda similar to your paintwork in terms of flake.

I'd be happy to help you with some testing like we did with the PC a while ago - and that goes for anyone else who's unsure of whether to take the plunge.

I'll set up a new thread so as not to hijack yours matey :thumb:

EDIT - I will check that this is OK first


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Andy, hope your well.

I am not to put of on buying Carbon by the price as it's only a few more quid than the Souveran, so am very tempted to give it ago after payday.

Have you used the Titanium at all Andy?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich,

I've used Carbon, Destiny and Concours and all of them are mighty impressive.

Ask Johnny about Titanium as I'm *pretty* sure he'll have tried it


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one - will do, Cheers again.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I have used Titanium and i really think it gave an awesome finish.

Had the edge on XXX in my opinion.

Pic...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers all - I have decided on the Carbon so will grab some in the next few days.

Main reasons Andy Cs write up  on it, price and non hand application over the Titanium. Just recieved some 50/50 that I am pleased so it makes me even more reluctant to spend lots on a pot of carnuba.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Remember the atlantique


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Was that the one you let me use on the M3?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep! Didn't think you would be using zymol!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I can justify Carbon at only a couple of quid more than Souveran.

Main reason is a good looking carnuba with some durabilty for winter.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Yep! Didn't think you would be using zymol!!


Well it will go nicley with the collection


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Whats the one grand like mate?

ALways meant to try that!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Like 16 in application, removal and durability a very heavy carnuba wax. Must say I have not used it in a few years.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Other opinions about the compare between Carbon and Titanium?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bulla2000 said:


> Other opinions about the compare between Carbon and Titanium?


I revisited the titanium tonight on a mini detail of a brand new black gold GTI

No pics as dark:wall: but very easy to apply by hand - although a fair amount is used. Its got great durability (I know that from before) It does outgas a little although not in the realms of concours and it gives a wet look.

Carbon can be applied by applicater, does not outgas, is durable although 'not as' and gives more of a deep shiny look - all imo:thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Brazo.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Rich, Just thought I would offer my opinion lol, I have titanium and also I am currently using Nattys Blue. 

I think titanium is a good wax, there is very little between nattys blue and titanium. I doubt I would buy another pot once its done as its not within my new budget, much like yourself I dont think 30 plus quid is ok for a wax. 

One I am intruiged to try is dodo juice. Titanium is easy to use, fills nicely but I dont think it gives a nicer finish than a well prep'd nattys blue finish. Nattys gives a darker finish although not as slick. 

Difficult one to call.


----------

